# plantation job needed



## jdgator (Jul 26, 2011)

My brother is looking for a job working a private plantation. 

He is graduating FSU soon and will consider anything to break into this field. Salary is not really a concern. He wants to learn from the ground up. 

He has some experience in controlled burns, marking timber, establishing foodplots, quail management, running tractors / heavy equipment and knows a little bit about how to maintain them. 

He is not afraid of hard work. Please send me any leads or even tips for breaking into the field.   

Thank you so much.


----------



## jason4445 (Jul 27, 2011)

The frist thing that crosses my mind is places like the Biltmore Estate in Ashville - places like that have  big turnover in the lower type jobs so anyone will to pay the dues and stick around can move up.  

http://www.biltmore.com/careers/

Or big type ranches out west that have a lot of land due to cheap property taxes that do dude ranch things and canned hunts.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2011)

jdgator said:


> My brother is looking for a job working a private plantation.
> 
> He is graduating FSU soon and will consider anything to break into this field. Salary is not really a concern. He wants to learn from the ground up.
> 
> ...



I would spend a day or two lookin` up area plantations, goin` to feed and seed stores, country stores and small town restuarants. Talk to the locals, and get directions on how to get to the plantations. Then I would spend the next week or so, payin` a visit to each plantation, talkin` with the overseer, and lettin` him know my willingness to work. As many plantations as there are in SW Georgia alone, this will take a little time. 

Don`t expect to see or talk to a plantation owner. Most of them live elsewhere. 

Good luck to him.


----------



## GMORE (Jul 28, 2011)

The advice from Nicodemus is very good.  I would add that a lot of the plantations are much less structured than they appear on the surface.  If there ever was a case of "its who you know and not necessarily what you know", then plantations are it.  Since you are looking into this as a field, then I would start with the oldest, largest, and most well known plantations you can find.  Keep in mind, that plantations have also suffered during this economic decline, so expanding the target field to forestry and timber management companies may increase the odds of success.  Many if not most plantation owners also own large tracts of timber that require management.  It may take more time, but going in the back door is sometimes the best advice.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 28, 2011)

Check the Market Bulletin regularly.  It has a jobs column.


----------



## jdgator (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you all for the advice. This is very useful!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 28, 2011)

I just had this thought.

The Quail Unlimited magazine has a pretty good listing (through ads) of the S. Ga. plantations, plus it's HQ is moving to Albany.  Might be worth joining for the networking.


----------



## jdgator (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you all so much for the help! 

Pat found a job with a nice plantation in Thomasville. The "college-boy" is about to learn what hard work means!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2011)

jdgator said:


> Thank you all so much for the help!
> 
> Pat found a job with a nice plantation in Thomasville. The "college-boy" is about to learn what hard work means!





Tell him we offer our congratulations, and wish him much success.


----------



## sowega hunter (Aug 9, 2011)

there was a job in Seminole county for a hunting plantation worker a couple of weeks ago. Don't know much more than that. Also he should check with the old ItchawayNotchaway plantation, I think it is the Joseph Jones Ecological Research Center now.


----------

